# Need to open msg files



## Whiteninja89 (May 10, 2004)

I was given a usb stick with emails saved in msg format. I need to convert these into something readable like txt or doc. Im using windows 7 and heard that outlook has been replaced by windows live mail which cant open these files. I dont have a copy of office to try this anyway. Nor can I find outlook express (I heard it wont even work in vista/win7)

Ive tried googling but all I get are shareware/payware junk. Opening up these files in notepad gives me jibberish. Is there any other way I can open these up?

Also I tried using encrytpomatic message viewer, but the lite version cannot convert the files. The pro version forces you to give a bunch of information (for a trial download? come on!) and my gmail addy wont work. So Im really in a bind here.

There was also a previous similar thread here that linked to some confusing programming stuff but I couldnt really make out any of it.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Whiteninja89 said:


> I was given a usb stick with emails saved in msg format. I need to convert these into something readable like txt or doc. Im using windows 7 and heard that outlook has been replaced by windows live mail which cant open these files. I dont have a copy of office to try this anyway. Nor can I find outlook express (I heard it wont even work in vista/win7)
> 
> Ive tried googling but all I get are shareware/payware junk. Opening up these files in notepad gives me jibberish. Is there any other way I can open these up?
> 
> ...


Where to start?
First, MS Outlook has always been a program that you purchase.
It hasn't been replaced by Windows Live Mail. WLM is a free
MS desktop email client. WLM will run on XP, Vista or Win7.
MS Outlook will run on XP, Vista, Win7.

Outlook Express cannot run on anything newer than XP. 
Windows Mail comes installed on Vista.
Windows 7 does not come with any email client. You must
download and install what you want.

So, if you decide to install MS Outlook, then your problem should
be solved. The .msg format is native to Outlook.

Check Google, you might find a free program to convert the two
formats. Here is a link to a paid version.
EML and MSG Converter outlookEMLandMSGconverter : 
BitDaddys.COM Products Page: 
http://bitdaddys.com/outlookEMLandMSGconverter.html


----------



## ilbarolo (Jan 22, 2010)

I have the same problem. Sorry vistarookies, but your reply basically "go and buy outlook" not very useful.
Let me recapitulate: 
- outlook express was free in xp and capable of reading msg files
- outlook express can't run under w7
- livemail is free in w7 but can't read msg files
QUESTION: does anybody know a free solution to read msg files under w7? (ie without buying outlook).
thank you!!


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

*Welcome to TSG​*
You should always start your own thread. The OP was confused
about several points and I hoped to help him understand what was
what.

I don't use Win7 or Windows Live Mail or Ms Outlook, so you will
need to get advice from someone else that might be able to provide
those details.

I don't think my basic advice was to go out and buy Outlook, but
that is one choice. Shareware was another. There might be some
freeware - I am not going to spend hours trying to find it though.

If you can use OE to read the msg files. Windows Live Mail will import
all of OE.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Additional information...

If you have access to Vista, Windows Mail can import .msg files 
and if you want, Windows Mail can be made to work in Win7.
It is not an official choice from Microsoft but it can be made to
work.

Can't tell for sure if this program will read .msg files that are archived
outside of MS Outlook - but it is freeware. You might want to give it
a try. Not positive if it runs on Win7.
An e-mail and news client with a powerful message search system: 
http://www.mailnavigator.com/mailnavigator.html

Check this web page, couple of programs. The only place it says
the license is shareware is when you click to download. However,
there is no mention of any price that I see. The title of the page
says "Free" - not sure they run on Win7 - worth a try to check them
out.

Free Msg Viewer Free Downloads: Message Viewer Lite (.msg .eml) 
by Encryptomatic LLC, MSG to EML Converter by MSG to EML 
Converter and More: 
http://www.fileguru.com/apps/msg_viewer_free

Try Universal Viewer - Free. 
1. download this app, 
http://www.portablefreeware.com/?id=1079

2. download this plugin: 
http://www.totalcmd.net/plugring/wlx_msg.html

3. configure viewer for your needs.

The Viewer for MS Outlook Messages 
http://www.scalabium.com/msg
allows you to read/convert the msg-files and can be run without 
any install. According to one user, while the program is for sale,
during the trial, *most* msg-messages will be opened without 
limitations.

Viewer for MS Outlook Messages: 
http://www.scalabium.com/msg/

Here is a program that only costs $15. One review. Claims won't do
anything with attachments. Doesn't show it works on Win7.

CNET Download.com: 
http://download.cnet.com/Outlook-MSG-File-Viewer/3000-2367_4-97111.html


----------

